# Eva Longoria's tan



## Mediterranean (Feb 1, 2007)

Ok so since Desperate Housewives first aired I became obsessed with finding out how Eva Longoria gets her tan...I know it's not her natural colour (although she is mexican and I'm italian so we probabyl both have fairly olive skin) and I've seen pictures of her with no makeup and she looks very pale, so its definitely not natural. I would be inclined to say she doesn't use sunbeds as most Hollywood people seem to be clued up about the dangers of them which leads me to fake tan...

Does anyone know the fake tan Eva uses? It's always so perfect and streak free (I've had st tropez done profesionally but it still doesn't turn out like that)

yes I am offically a fake tan obssessor :whistling:


----------



## jdepp_84 (Feb 1, 2007)

Mmm...I would like to know myself. Maybe its spray tan.


----------



## xjackie83 (Feb 2, 2007)

it's probably air brushed onto her.


----------



## Nox (Feb 2, 2007)

I believe she uses "Mystic Tan". Even though I have very brown skin, I like to use this every once in a while. It looks like a real tan, no streaking, and you can customize your color. The only thing is to maintain it, you have to go weekly.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## emily_3383 (Feb 2, 2007)

its all spray tan.


----------



## Mediterranean (Feb 3, 2007)

I've had a spray tan before but it was california tan, maybe thats why it didnt turn out as good as hers, might go off to try mystic tan now...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kookie-for-COCO (Feb 3, 2007)

Fake Bake looks great too. I am sure she is sprayed and touched up/ When "Baywatch" was taping--they had a professional tanning artist on staff just to keep everybody's tan even. I am tan obsessed as well.


----------



## charish (Feb 3, 2007)

she has dark skin, so when she sun bathes it doesn't take long for her to get a good tan.


----------



## Mediterranean (Feb 3, 2007)

most celebrities avoid sunbathing because they have dermatologists etc. to tell them about the dangers of the sun. She's actually not naturall dark, if you google her images you'll find one of her before she was famous, she has dark features but is very pale, so I'm assuming its down to good fake tan, wish I could have a professional tanning person!


----------



## Tinkerbella (Feb 9, 2007)

i thin it's spray tan


----------

